# mit Regex erstes Zeichen überprüfen



## oschli (13. Apr 2006)

Hi,

ich möchte überprüfen ob das erste Zeichen eines Strings ein Buchstabe ist egal, bekomm mein Pattern aber einfach nicht richtig hin. 


```
final String pattern="[A-Za-z]{1}";
String test ="Apr 13, 2006"; 
if(test.matches(pattern)){
   ...
}
```

Danke


----------



## oschli (13. Apr 2006)

Sorry falsches Forum kann das einer mal in Anfängerfragen verschieben. Danke


----------



## bygones (13. Apr 2006)

matches versucht die komplette Sequence zu matchen (siehe API) - also kannst du z.b. ein .* hinter deinem pattern schreiben


----------



## Murray (13. Apr 2006)

Dein Pattern besagt "genau ein Buchstabe", daher passt es nicht auf den String.

Besser:

```
final String pattern="[A-Za-z]+"; //--- 'A'..'Z' or 'a'..'z' one or more times
```

Wenn es Dir aber nur darum geht zu prüfen, ob das erste Zeichen eines Strings ein Buchstabe ist, dann dürfte eine Lösung mit String#charAt( 0) effizienter sein.


----------

